# plastic in a cray tank?



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

So today I woke up to find my cray dead (blue clawed). about 3 days go I added a plastic rock scenery peice to add to the tank... it was the only peice of plastic in the tank.... just wondering if it was what could have killed it or something else (dont have anything to test my water right now)


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I cant see that killing him is his shell loose is your water hard or soft ,is there other crays or fish in there. Ive used lots of plastic with mine before sometimes they shred it but its never hurt them. Could be he tried to molt and couldnt. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

When I pulled it out the shell was very loose his tail just about fell off.My water isnt very hard and the only other thing in the tank with him were feeder fish.

Figure ill test the water when i can and maybe go pick up another cray.. not a big loss lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee I am sorry to hear,  I hate plastic stuff.. Kinda get weirded out by the smell some of them seem to put off when in the water too long.

I don't think i've lost any fish to it however..


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

He was probably molting feeders could have harrased him as he was trying to molt as they cannot move much either that or he had a bad molt and did not make it. If you get another add something to harden the water. Make sure he has a cave or log he can hid in where no fish can get at him.


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

i figured it was prob a bad molt. He had 3 caves he could go into one which he only came out to eat and explore. Thats why I was kinda curious as t why he was basically in the middle of the tank when I found him. Figured he might have come out to molt ( maybe he didnt have enough room to do it in the cave) and wasnt able to do it.


----------

